# Freeware Card Recovery Program for Photos



## Chris_M (Apr 9, 2012)

I just thought in case anyone found it useful, I'd post this.

For a friend of the family, I had reason today to try to recover files that vanished from her camera's SD card.

When I got the card home, and put it in my reader, there were only 32 images visible in explorer on the card in Windows.
I looked for a card recovery program, thinking if she wanted the photos badly, perhaps a cheap one was available,
and found one called Digicam Photo Recovery, which did the job rather well, and rather quickly.

The program is *FREEWARE*, and available here: http://www.aliensign.com/

I was able to recover 127 images from the card, including the 32 that were still visible,
one of which dated back as far as 2006, which I am assured is the correct date for that photo!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2012)

That's handy to remember, thanks for posting that Chris.


----------



## Happy Haggis (Apr 10, 2012)

Always useful to have something like that available, just in case. Thanks Chris.


----------



## bob37oliver (Sep 21, 2012)

You need to use next tool http://www.recoverytoolbox.com/flash.html repairs deleted images from SD, Flash, USB drives


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris_M said:


> The program is *FREEWARE*, and available here: http://www.aliensign.com/



I'm having trouble with their link.  Google does have a cache for their page, but it is not coming up in either of my browsers.  Anybody else having trouble with their URL?

--Ken


----------



## Chris_M (Sep 21, 2012)

Indeed, the link appears to be dead.
HOWEVER,
it *is* still available on C|NET for download:
Digicam Photo Recovery on C|NET


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for checking, and for the new link, Chris!

--Ken


----------

